# $50 trailer



## Critter (May 27, 2011)

Got a tip from a guy at work who knew I was looking for a trailer for my 14' Aero Craft tin. His neighbor had this sitting behind his house. Interesting homemade to say the least. I bought it by just looking at a few pics, maybe should have taken a closer look. :lol: 






















All in all it's not horrible, I can fix dang near anything metal given the time and material. The coolest part about it is the axle and wheels are the front end of a mid 1930 Ford.






Right down to the hubcaps. 







Now I have to decide if I want to fix this or or sell the front end and take the rest to the scap metal yard.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 27, 2011)

If I had a classic old boat I might use it for a static display. Otherwise I say scrap it.


----------



## KMixson (May 27, 2011)

It looks like it may need a pretty steep ramp to get the boat floating off of it with those large tires.


----------



## nomowork (May 29, 2011)

Wow, I would think those wheels alone would be worth the fifty bucks!


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2011)

nomowork said:


> Wow, I would think those wheels alone would be worth the fifty bucks!




Or possibly more to a collector.


----------



## azekologi (May 31, 2011)

I'm sure those hubcaps would be worth some bucks on ebay...probably the wheels too.

Spit-shine 'em first tho, just to bring in the big bucks. :wink:


----------



## fender66 (May 31, 2011)

Very cool trailer if you can make it work. Looks like it will take a lot of work though. Love the axle and wheels though.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 5, 2011)

That is a sweet collectors iteam, but i wouldn't put anything heavier than a rc boat on that.


----------

